# Letters of recommendation USC!



## lisetta (Nov 24, 2011)

hello to everyone! I'm an italian director, I study at the Centro Sperimentale di Cinematografia di Roma, the National Film School in Italy.
I'm finishing the application for USC, the school tish and Chapman, with the hope of winning a scholarship to go to one of these universities next year! I wanted to ask a thing to who is making the application to go to USC.
My employers and professors have written me letters of reference, but at the USC does not make you upload the letter, but to answer some questions! The letters are very nice, I can not send by mail? can someone explain how I did or if it really is for them what are the answers to these few questions?
Thanks to all!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Nov 27, 2011)

To which program at USC are you applying?


----------



## lisetta (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm applying on Film Production! But I'm sorry, I resolved my problem, the professor sent his letter yesterday! Now I have another problem with the application to the tisch school! My package with the visual submission and all the screenplays today was ready, but my post office had a problem with the computer, so they close. The office of tisch school told me that they have to recive the pakage before or on Dec.1! If I send it tomorrow (38 euro to pay!) I'm not sure that it will arrive in time! So now I don't know...I'll send it or not?


----------



## Gdawg (Nov 29, 2011)

You should send it and e-mail Susan Carnival and let her know of your issue. sc10@nyu.edu


----------

